

LHC computing grid pushes petabytes of data, beats expectations - hardtke
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/08/lhc-computing-grid-pushes-petabytes-of-data-beats-expectations.ars

======
Anon84
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646148>

~~~
woodall
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286580>

------
Marticus
Moral of the story: If you give a physicist a cookie...

